# Stock Makeover



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had to do something with my Browning A-Bolt stainless .300 Win Mag and its fugly synthetic stock. Since the recoil pad needed replacement, it was time to get going. Hydro dipped it with Krylon paint shown. Still drying in the garage. I'll hit it with some matte clear in a few days, that is if I like it when it dries. Otherwise, I'll try something again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Scary face ? 
Tub, water, spray paint ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I like it thanks for sharing


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. Tub. submerge in water, spray paint and lightly stir till satisfied. Pull the stock up through the paint with attached wire and hang to dry. Done. About a half hour start to finish for the actual treatment.

Don't know anything about any scary face. You get what you get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well you got it on that last pic. I’m not into that spooky horror stuff but I know a few who would go nuts( maybe they already are) for that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Well you got it on that last pic. I'm not into that spooky horror stuff but I know a few who would go nuts( maybe they already are) for that.


Don Don - not a scary face - reflection.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eye.... open mouth( screaming)

Pointed Ear on Right.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Appropriate for a machine that spits out a 110-grain. .30 caliber varmint bullet at 3775 fps. It ain't a pretty sight upon arrival.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree ! It looks awesome.


----------

